# monark super deluxes



## bicycle larry (Aug 14, 2014)

just got done putting the monark back to gether still have some more work missing the fender jet .from bicycle larry


----------



## rachover (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow! What a beauty!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 15, 2014)

*Damn Larry!*

That thing is a gleaming beauty. Outstanding work on this bike. Rob.


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sweet*

This is how Elvis Presley would look if he had been a bicycle.


----------



## mike j (Aug 15, 2014)

Really nice job & a great look. These bikes are big, painted white makes it look even bigger. Much attention to detail also.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Aug 15, 2014)

*Wowsa*

Thanks for this mornings "Eye Candy"


----------



## M & M cycle (Aug 15, 2014)

*cool bike*

we really like it, nice job!!!


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2014)

Niiiiiiiiceah, I'm am really loving the white. Super job, good to see one dressed in a not common color


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2014)

Outstanding job!!!!
...your's did, but not all Super Deluxes had the Jet/Plane. Also, some non-supers had the Jet/plane as well. wierd.....


----------



## Honestherman (Aug 15, 2014)

*Pretty*

First word that comes to mind is "Its a Pretty BIke"
Looks very clean.
I am going to have to try a White Bike.
I now wonder what a Cream White or Other tones of white. Blue white. Green White. Cream White.
Now you have me thinking about this color


----------



## Cory (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks like a near perfect match. Love your bike!


----------



## KelRod (Aug 15, 2014)

KOOL!!! What kind of seat is on it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2014)

The seat on that blue bike is not correct. It is a modern replacement. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 15, 2014)

thanks to all you cabers for likeing the bike .it is more of a cream colour. the picture shows more of a white . yes to answer a bout the jet on the front fender not all of thees bike had them but this one has the holes in it for it.also shawn is right its a newer seat i redone it in leather.also mike j your right the white really makes it look big .it rides really good to the more crome you put on it the better it looks . thanks again every one . from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 15, 2014)

real nice bike cory .i like .also all the rest of the bikes in the back ground nice to see thees pictures . from bicycle larry


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 17, 2014)

Nicely done! Great looking bike!


----------



## DWmonarksuperdeluxe (Aug 28, 2014)

That is a wonderful restoration. Now all you have to do is keep on the look out for the original seat. Enjoy this pretty bike!


----------



## gwheeler (Aug 29, 2014)

*Nice*

That bike is beautiful Larry!


----------



## rusty frame (Aug 29, 2014)

*Nice work*

Nice job, the pin striping really pops on that white body, got me to thinking about doing a white bike, too.  Thx for posting this baby, Jim D.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 29, 2014)

*Excellent Larry !*

Wow Larry, the Monark looks super!. The off white was a great color choice and the black bags add the right amount of contrast...Fantastic!..........Wayne


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 30, 2014)

Outstanding bike Larry, well done.


----------

